# Problems with new shimano shadow derailleurs on older 2000 ECDM tandem



## abikerider (May 8, 2007)

Has anyone else found that their old design ECDM with rear facing dropouts doesn't work very well with the shadow derailleurs. The shadows all seem to have this humpback near the derailleur mounting bolt that interferes with rear wheel removal. See the attached picture. I am tempted to grind the humpback down but it might serve an important function. Anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## abikerider (May 8, 2007)

Well I went ahead and ground down some of the hump and am now able to take the wheel on and off so the problem is solved. I didn't have to take too much off so I'm pretty sure I have not compromised the strength. I hope this is useful to others.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

the ECDM 29er is tough to get the rear wheel off with a 2.3 or so sized tire on the rear. The chainstay yoke hits. I've let some air out of the tire to make mounting easier.


----------

